# Area to live in Brisbane for a Family



## Easy Life (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there I will be relocating to Brisbane from New Zealand with my wife & two young boys ages 6 & 9 and I would really appreciate any advice on suitable areas to start searching to live.

Our biggest criteria is the scools would have to be to a good standard (not private can't afford that) we are looking for 3 posibly 4 bedroom places and looking to spend no more than $500k

My office is on the South Bank and would like to travel no more than 45mins to work.

A friend mentioned we should look for places on the coast side but didn't give any reccomendations.

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

